# strarting trees from seed in Iowa



## The Climber (Oct 14, 2001)

triming and removing trees is my thing, but starting trees from seed i know little about.
I have several seeds that i reciently took off of a red bud tree. I want to grow them at home.
Should i start them in pots inside this winter and transplant in spring or should they spend the winter in the yard as per nature.
thank you in advance.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 20, 2001)

From :
http://www.fs.fed.us/database/feis/plants/tree/cercan/botanical_and_ecological_characteristics.html

The seeds exhibit combined
dormancy: internal dormancy plus a hard, impermeable seedcoat [46]. In
nursery practice, both scarification and cold, moist stratification are
required for germination [59].

From:
http://GardenBed.com/source/16/1561_pro.asp

Seed - best sown as soon as it is
ripe in a cold frame[200]. Pre-soak stored seed for 24 hours in warm water then cold stratify for 3 months[113]. Sow spring in the greenhouse[78]. As soon as they are large enough to handle, prick the seedlings out into individual pots and grow
them on in a greenhouse for their first winter. Plant them out into their permanent positions in late spring or early summer, after the last expected frosts. Plants resent root disturbance
and are best planted out in their permanent positions as soon as possible[11]. Cuttings of half-ripe wood, July/August in a frame[200].


----------



## The Climber (Oct 21, 2001)

I was hoping for a little advise, and I got a full on education. Thank you John.


----------

